# a fraction to compensate



## Tunia

Witam,
Proszę o pomoc w zrozumieniu zdania poniżej. Zdanie pochodzi z artykułu w gazecie. 


It helped too that the OBR yesterday was broadly supportive of his position adding a bit to growth this year but shading next year's forecasts a fraction to compensate, and dramatically cutting the estimate for job losses in the public sector.

'...adding a bit to growth this year but shading next year's forecasts a fraction to compensate..." dodając nieco do tegorocznego wzrostu ale  hmmm... nie mówiąc dokładnie o przyszłorocznym wzroście co prognozuje tylko ułamek kompensaty???
Wiem, że nie brzmi to dobrze i że raczej nie o to chodzi. Dlatego proszę o pomoc. Dziękuję.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Tunia said:


> Witam,
> Proszę o pomoc w zrozumieniu zdania poniżej. Zdanie pochodzi z artykułu w gazecie.
> 
> 
> It helped too that the OBR yesterday was broadly supportive of his position adding a bit to growth this year but shading next year's forecasts a fraction to compensate, and dramatically cutting the estimate for job losses in the public sector.
> 
> '...adding a bit to growth this year but shading next year's forecasts a fraction to compensate..." dodając nieco do tegorocznego wzrostu ale hmmm... nie mówiąc dokładnie o przyszłorocznym wzroście co prognozuje tylko ułamek kompensaty???
> Wiem, że nie brzmi to dobrze i że raczej nie o to chodzi. Dlatego proszę o pomoc. Dziękuję.


... ale podkolorowując (poprawiając) prognozy na następny rok o ułamek aby skompensować ...
Ja to rozumiem tak, chociaż stylistyka robi się beznadziejna: *fraction* nijak nie pasuje do *shading*, ale styl w dziennikarstwie rzadko jest zadowalający.


----------



## Tunia

Dziwne zdanie. Ale układa się w logiczną całość z resztą tekstu. Dziękuję za pomoc.


----------



## Thomas1

Tunia said:


> It helped too that the OBR yesterday was broadly supportive of his position adding a bit to growth this year but shading next year's forecasts a fraction to compensate, and dramatically cutting the estimate for job losses in the public sector.


Zastanawiam się czy 'shade' może być tu użyte w znaczeniu 'przyćmić'.
It helped too that the OBR yesterday was broadly supportive of his  position adding a bit to growth this year
1 informacja 'poprawiając wzrost w tym roku'

but
wskazuje na to, że będzie coś przeciwnego

shading next year's  forecasts a fraction to compensate,
2 informacja 'aby zbalansować sytuację/ostudzić emocje nie był już tak optymistyczny jeśli chodzi o prognozy na przyszły rok' 
?


----------



## Tunia

hmmm

I bądź tu mądry, czytaj gazety...


----------



## Thomas1

A co wynika z artykułu jeśli chodzi o stanowisko OBR dotyczące prognóz na przyszły rok? Jeśli są lepsze to chodzi o to co napisał Ben Jamin, jeśli nie, to chodzi o moją interpretację.


----------



## Tunia

Właściwie to nie jest to powiedziane. Albo ja nie rozumiem nic z tego artykułu. Cały akapit:

It helped too that the OBR yesterday was broadly supportive of his position adding a bit to growth this year but shading next year's forecasts a fraction to compensate, and dramatically cutting the estimate for job losses in the public sector. Had the OBR been critical then perhaps Osborne would have been less reticent but yesterday that was not to be. We shall have to see what happens when opinions diverge.

Wynika z tego, że chyba nie do końca się zgadzają ale nie koniecznie w kwestii przyszkorocznego wzrostu. Hmmm... Artykul jest zatytuowany "Osborne's silence promises volumes". Ja to rozumiem jako 'wymowna cisza Osborna' lub 'obiecująco wymowna cisza Osborna' - moge się mylić. Problem polega na tym, że nie orientuję się na tyle w sytuacji gospodarczej Uk, żeby rozgryźć o co tu chodzi.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Oto odpowiedź z forum angielskiego:

to shadow a forecast: to conceal certain details in a forecast or to change the real forecast on purpose 

Muszę więc wycofać moją propozycję.


----------



## Thomas1

Więc chodzi raczej o coś w stylu: był powściągliwy na temat przyszłorocznych prognóz.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Thomas1 said:


> Więc chodzi raczej o coś w stylu: był powściągliwy na temat przyszłorocznych prognóz.


 Raczej "podrasował" prognozę. Opisana czynność graniczy z oszustwem.


----------



## arturolczykowski

Nie ma tu mowy o zadnym oszustwie czy podrasowaniu. Mysle, ze "to shade a fraction of next year's forecasts" nalezy rozumiec doslownie jak w matematyce. OBR  zacienil/zakreslil (w sensie wydzielil) czesc z przyszlorocznych prognoz.... jednym slowem ujal, umniejszyl je......... w przeciwienstwie do tegorocznych, ktore uznal za zanizone. 

Pisze bardzo nieskladnie, ale sens jest taki, ze do tegorocznego wzrostu dodal jeszcze, a z przyszlorocznych prognoz ujal.....


zadnego podrasowywania.


----------



## dn88

It helped too that the OBR yesterday was broadly supportive of his  position adding a bit to growth this year but shading next year's  forecasts a fraction to compensate, and dramatically cutting the  estimate for job losses in the public sector.

Zgadzam się z poprzednim postem, a całość w wolnym tłumaczeniu bym tak ujął:

_Pomógł też fakt, że wczoraj OBR zdecydowanie poparło jego stanowisko dodając nieco do tegorocznego wzrostu, jednocześnie dla równowagi obniżając o ułamek prognozy na przyszły rok, oraz gwałtownie obcinając szacowaną liczbę zwolnień w sektorze publicznym._


----------



## Thomas1

arturolczykowski said:


> Nie ma tu mowy o zadnym oszustwie czy podrasowaniu. Mysle, ze "to shade a fraction of next year's forecasts" nalezy rozumiec doslownie jak w matematyce. OBR  zacienil/zakreslil (w sensie wydzielil) czesc z przyszlorocznych prognoz.... jednym slowem ujal, umniejszyl je......... w przeciwienstwie do tegorocznych, ktore uznal za zanizone.
> 
> Pisze bardzo nieskladnie, ale sens jest taki, ze do tegorocznego wzrostu dodal jeszcze, a z przyszlorocznych prognoz ujal.....
> 
> 
> zadnego podrasowywania.


 To się zgadza z moją pierwszą interpretacją. 


Thomas1 said:


> shading next year's  forecasts a fraction to   compensate,
> 2 informacja 'aby zbalansować sytuację/ostudzić emocje nie był już  tak  optymistyczny jeśli chodzi o prognozy na przyszły rok'
> ?


Też mi się wydaje, że nie chodzi tu o podrasowanie, które jest używane w pozytywnym sensie, co 'dodałoby' do prognóz. Chyba że ktoś był ironiczny, ale nie sądzę, żeby do miało miejsce w tym tekście.

Dziwne, że nativi rozumieją to zdanie inaczej.


----------



## arturolczykowski

Pytanie bylo zadane bez kontekstu i stad pewnie taka odpowiedz...

Zadalem je jeszcze raz tym razem z kontekstem, pytajac, czy znaczy to "reducing". Oto odpowiedz:

"Yes, I think it does.
The OBR increased growth estimates for the current year and slightly reduced the next year forecast to compensate.
... Probably. 		"


----------



## mokinga

arturolczykowski said:


> Pytanie bylo zadane bez kontekstu i stad pewnie taka odpowiedz...
> 
> "The OBR increased growth estimates for the current year and slightly reduced the next year forecast to compensate".
> ... Probably.         "



Hi. I would slightly correct the above paraphrase from "reduced the [...] forecast" to "reduced the figures/numbers .... ". You can't really reduce a forecast as it is purely a task but you can reduce (or increase) the figures it deals with. 

I think that dn88 offered a perfect translation although I'd say that 'a fraction' is not used literally in this sentence but simply means 'a little'. 

Cheers
Mokinga


----------



## Thomas1

mokinga said:


> Hi. I would slightly correct the above paraphrase from "reduced the [...] forecast" to "reduced the figures/numbers .... ". You can't really reduce a forecast as it is purely a task but you can reduce (or increase) the figures it deals with.[...]


I think the sentence is OK as it is.
There is an ellipsis of 'estimates':
"Yes, I think it does.
The OBR increased growth estimates for the current year and slightly  reduced the next year forecast [estimates] to compensate.
... Probably. 		"


----------



## Tunia

Chciałabym wszystkim serdecznie podziękować za pomoc w zrozumieniu tego zdania. Dziękuję


----------

